# PC Configuration For Professionol Editting 2014-2015 ( 80 k to 1.5 lac )



## zacfx05 (Nov 11, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: Professional Level Video and Photo Editing, to be used in Studio.  Software Edius and fcp

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: 80 k to 1.5 lac  can add more if that is worth also looking for price performance value

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: OSX ans Windows (Dual boot)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Minimum 500GB + SSD 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: No

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: Need the CPU Only 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: 2 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: Yes I have Built

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: Kerala, yes I m open to buy from anywhere. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: I would prefer a 5th Gen Intel based system also I m considering  Quadro or Firepro based cards, not sure how much it will help, and mostly going to use Edius FCP Photoshop CorelDraw. and very little 3D softwares. need firewire port  

Thanks !!!


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Zacfx05,

I would like to add a word to help in build of PC. Here are some options for you.

CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor.
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard.
Memory: Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory.
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive.
Secondary: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive.
GPU:  NVIDIA Quadro K5000.
I believe these components are best for video and picture editing. In build, MOBO is the support of SLI and CrossFire technology that means in the future you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU. The NVIDIA Quadro GPU is better in terms of performance, mostly used for video editing and stability in graphics and with that you can enjoy better graphics.

For better performance and for life of your system, you just add a good casing for PC and combine with a liquid cooling system on it.

Good luck.


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks DK_WD can you please the approximate price for those components. and the Motherboard you suggested does it have Firewire port or need to buy the adapter. will using a Xeon processor have any better performance. since this system is meant to be used in a Studio for professional purpose  the budget can be pushed a little if it is justified. That does not mean to get all the costly parts. I need a very good stable balanced system.

- - - Updated - - -

the K5000 Graphics card you suggested will be around 1.2lac. if I choose that I guess my budget will be Overshooting

- - - Updated - - -

Hello fellow members any other suggestions ??? with prices will be great


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Zacfx05,

I would like to add a word to help in build of PC. Here are some options for you.
CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor.
Motherboard: Asus X99-DELUXE ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard.
Memory: Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory.
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive.
Secondary: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive.
GPU:  EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card.

I believe these components are best for video and picture editing based on your budget. In MOBO, there is no built-in Firewire port. You have to buy the Firewire adapter for use. The Intel Xeon CPU has different type of series have different performances, you can go with any Intel Xeon CPU; based on your budget. To buy the product, you can check the nearest computer shop or check with online retailers. 

Good luck.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 14, 2014)

i7 4770 - 20k
MSI PC Mate - 8k
2x8 GB HyperXFury - 12k
WD Black 2 TB - 10k
Samsung EVO 840 256 GB - 10k
WD Blue 2x1TB - 7k

a GPU for rendering is out of my knowledge so better wait for someone else to reply on that.


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks guys^^


----------



## deathblade (Nov 15, 2014)

+1 to aditya's config....
Better if u could change the motherboard to gigabyte z97m-ds3h available @ 8.5k


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 15, 2014)

deathblade said:


> +1 to aditya's config....
> Better if u could change the motherboard to gigabyte z97m-ds3h available @ 8.5k



Noted BTW can u suggest a PSU and Case and for Graphics card I guess i will go with the Quadro series figuring out which one to buy.


----------



## deathblade (Nov 15, 2014)

Corsair gs600 -Rs4500
Deepcool tesseract-Rs2800


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 16, 2014)

zacfx05 said:


> Noted BTW can u suggest a PSU and Case and for Graphics card I guess i will go with the Quadro series figuring out which one to buy.



i didn't notice the lack of PSU in that rig 
Go for Seasonic S12II 620W as you need more headroom if you are overclocking. GS600 is fine too.

and Deepcool Tesseract will do for basic needs while 300R will be great if you can buy it.


----------

